# Tom from Canada



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Tom! Welcome to the forums! Congrats on getting your level 1! Where do you ride?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

hey tom, welcome


----------



## canadatom (Jan 6, 2013)

Optikal_Illuzion said:


> Hey Tom! Welcome to the forums! Congrats on getting your level 1! Where do you ride?


Hi Optikal,

I am from Toronto, I often go to Blue Mountain.


----------

